# Longest ride so far ... nearly killed me!



## MagicThighs (3 Oct 2011)

Just completed my longest ride so far on Sunday, 27 miles starting out from home (Bromham, Wiltshire) and doing a loop taking in Potterne, Worton, Eddington, Steeple Ashton, Keevil, Seend then home. First 20 miles were OK but the last 5 were a real struggle on both legs and rear end!

Took me 2.75 hours on my 26" wheel MTB - not fast but I've only been cycling for about 8 weeks and still weigh nearly 18 stone.

Pleased I've done it but didn't have my usual post cycling energy buzz yesterday - instead felt fairly rubbish all day. I think I'll stick to 20 mile trips for a week or two until the strength builds up and the rear end becomes more leather-like!


----------



## Hacienda71 (3 Oct 2011)

Well done, before you know it you will be doing 50 milers. Remember as you push yourself a little further than you are used to, fuel up after the ride as you will have burnt quite a few calories. A lot of people on here swear by chocolate milk.


----------



## paulb55 (3 Oct 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Well done, before you know it you will be doing 50 milers. Remember as you push yourself a little further than you are used to, fuel up after the ride as you will have burnt quite a few calories. A lot of people on here swear by chocolate milk.



Yummy

chocolate milk, would love to drink that but what make do people here use as is what's the best brand to buy as i will be down the supermarket tomorrow


----------



## MagicThighs (4 Oct 2011)

Hacienda71 said:


> Well done, before you know it you will be doing 50 milers. Remember as you push yourself a little further than you are used to, fuel up after the ride as you will have burnt quite a few calories. A lot of people on here swear by chocolate milk.




As weight loss is one of my goals I think I'll skip the chocolate milk, but I probably do need to change my approach. Sunday was the exception as I went out later and had breakfast first, but I usually get up and go having had nothing to eat and with just a bottle of water for company.

This seems to be fine for shorter rides (10-15 miles) but perhaps I need to take a snack on longer rides?


----------



## superbadger (4 Oct 2011)

Well done MT . Yea take some cereal bars with you and take some extra water (or buy some along the way) Some people are soooo busy pushing the miles they forget to hydrate enough . Make yourself a new route of say... 20 miles and just keep doing that regular. Mix it up a bit with your routes too so you don't get bored.


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2011)

MagicThighs said:


> As weight loss is one of my goals I think I'll skip the chocolate milk, but I probably do need to change my approach. Sunday was the exception as I went out later and had breakfast first, but I usually get up and go having had nothing to eat and with just a bottle of water for company.
> 
> This seems to be fine for shorter rides (10-15 miles) but perhaps I need to take a snack on longer rides?



Just make sure it is the skimmed milk variety  Also pre ride I always eat oats in skimmed milk with a little honey, great for longrides with good slow release energy.


----------



## numbnuts (4 Oct 2011)

27 miles in 2:45 hrs is not bad so well done


----------



## calibanzwei (4 Oct 2011)

Wheres' your mate, Vroom Fondle?


----------

